# Nismo R34 Clubman Edition.



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Any info on this mean R34!


looks awesome.


A GT-R For The Street & Track... By Nismo - Speedhunters



Where, when, how much, how many?


thanks,


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I can probably help with the how much....****ing loads!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Alex C said:


> I can probably help with the how much....****ing loads!


1 DOWN, 3 TO GO.


:chuckle:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

It does look awesome, few traders on here offering the carbon pipe work..

The Omori factory may have moved but the end product is still awesome quality.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Alex C said:


> It does look awesome, few traders on here offering the carbon pipe work..
> 
> The Omori factory may have moved but the end product is still awesome quality.


thanks, but not looking for a pipe, need a WHOLE car.

ever seen one for sale?

what age would they be now?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

This is quite a recent demo by nismo, using a decent used base car stripped down.

It's to demo latest upgrades available for the r34 and RB26 engined cars. You could by the whole package, but most won't!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Alex C said:


> This is quite a recent demo by nismo, using a decent used base car stripped down.
> 
> It's to demo latest upgrades available for the r34 and RB26 engined cars. You could by the whole package, but most won't!


thanks for the info.... don't want a new 'conversion' - will keep a look out for a secondhand one.



Just read your R33 thread - looking good, much more to do?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Only one clubman exists to my knowledge, and that is owned by Nismo. No intentions of creating more or sell this one. It's considered to be the best GTR34 ever built by the Omori factory.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Only one clubman exists to my knowledge, and that is owned by Nismo. No intentions of creating more or sell this one. It's considered to be the best GTR34 ever built by the Omori factory.


that's answered the question!


Shame eh!


thanks.



Love your car!


Any new photographs ????


:wavey:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You only just come across the Clubman Spec?!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Kadir said:


> You only just come across the Clubman Spec?!


no, I noticed one a few weeks ago at the Ace Cafe meeting...... but then I realised - it was yours!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the clubman is a demo car by Omori factory (they are working on a 32)

you can buy most of the parts off the shelf, including all the dry carbon aero.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

matty32 said:


> the clubman is a demo car by Omori factory (they are working on a 32)
> 
> you can buy most of the parts off the shelf, including all the dry carbon aero.



Oh, my mistake - I was under the impression that it was an established Nismo variation such as the S Tune, R Tune and Mighty Z Tune, and that used examples would be available.


Never mind!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nope , afraid not. 1 of a kind

no doubt it will be at the Nismo festival next month, il try and get some close up pics of any particular areas that are of interest.

if you want the genuine parts off the car we can supply those.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

thats just lush


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

jps said:


> that's answered the question!
> 
> 
> Shame eh!
> ...



Soon with a few important upgrades


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

jps said:


> no, I noticed one a few weeks ago at the Ace Cafe meeting...... but then I realised - it was yours!


The real deal


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Jags said:


> *The real deal*


Shockingly quiet for a Skyline Jags!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

K66 SKY said:


> Shockingly quiet for a Skyline Jags!


Runs the Nismo exhaust, I think their "road" parts have to meet certain criteria being an OEM so quiet is the way forward!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

heres another unicorn R34 

FEATURE - THE IRON CHEF R34 GT-R V-SPEC II N1. ONE OF THE RAREST AND FAIREST OF THEM ALL | 7TUNE

Paul your R1 is super rare but this one seems to be a cut above


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

full specification and how the clubman was built can be found here:

NISMO�bOmoriFactory�bClubman Race Spec


started off with a bongo 34


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> heres another unicorn R34
> 
> FEATURE - THE IRON CHEF R34 GT-R V-SPEC II N1. ONE OF THE RAREST AND FAIREST OF THEM ALL | 7TUNE
> 
> Paul your R1 is super rare but this one seems to be a cut above




Rab - thanks... 

but you are in serious trouble now - My wife is going to do you serious harm as the 'R1 N1' is now on my Christmas list! :chuckle:


P.S. Anyone want to buy a R1 ? 


P.P.S. Hows the car hunting going for yourself?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking at jurgens R1 and the black nur. Need to make up my mind.

Just give me the keys to shrek, i will take good care of it.

By the way i got those magazines through but they are all in Japanese text.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> Looking at jurgens R1 and the black nur. Need to make up my mind.
> 
> Just give me the keys to shrek, i will take good care of it.
> 
> By the way i got those magazines through but they are all in Japanese text.



Remind me... which black R34 ??


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

bhp said:


> Pm sent


Send me a PM too Baisab! :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Send me a PM too Baisab! :chuckle:


PM sent.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*R1*

I dont understand how i can have engine spec 001 in my r1 and this white also ? I have it for 12years


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

greek r34 said:


> I dont understand how i can have engine spec 001 in my r1 and this white also ? I have it for 12years


Where do you see the engine number for the R1 N1 ????


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought that the MSpec Jade Nur was sold that Jurgen recently shipped over???



bhp said:


> Looking at jurgens R1 and the black nur. Need to make up my mind.
> 
> Just give me the keys to shrek, i will take good care of it.
> 
> By the way i got those magazines through but they are all in Japanese text.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

cormeist said:


> I thought that the MSpec Jade Nur was sold that Jurgen recently shipped over???



Hi Corry,


Yes, the Jade M Spec NUR is sold, and was bought by Lex, on here...


Jurgen now has a grey R34 R1 coming from Japan. the details are on his FB page and web site.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> Looking at jurgens R1 and the black nur. Need to make up my mind.
> 
> Just give me the keys to shrek, i will take good care of it.
> 
> By the way i got those magazines through but they are all in Japanese text.


Rab,


Can you scan those magazines please and I'll try and get them translated.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

My enige says concept engine Spec 1 as your foto 
And in front off THE engine there is a Nismo tag 
Mine says 001


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

Mabe because this is a vspec II !! 
Mine is vspec R1 1999


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

greek r34 said:


> Mabe because this is a vspec II !!
> Mine is vspec R1 1999


Can you post some pictures of your car please?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

Pm me your email i can not post online as im not in to computers


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

You have mail 

If you want i have no problem you to post fotos online


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

greek r34 said:


> You have mail
> 
> If you want i have no problem you to post fotos online


Thanks pal. You have a lovely 34GTR.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

greek r34 said:


> You have mail
> 
> If you want i have no problem you to post fotos online




Excellent car. 


I thought your R34 R1 was BLACK! Is it now BSB or was always BSB ??


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

Allways BB 
Wrap in white and in black years ago


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

jps said:


> Jurgen now has a grey R34 R1 coming from Japan. the details are on his FB page and web site.


is this the high kms car that's on Global Autos website by any chance?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

R0B said:


> is this the high kms car that's on Global Autos website by any chance?


looks like it.......


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Depends how you look at it car was fully rebuilt so only 32k miles on parts ;-).

2001 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Nismo R1 (Spec) Rare 550PS


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*R1*

seems like europe is starting finding out the R1 nismo after 10years


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

and not many of them around so still rare, Jurgen mentioned around 23 cars maybe


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

bhp said:


> and not many of them around so still rare, Jurgen mentioned around 23 cars maybe


The K1 R34 GTR is even rarer. Only one in the world. :chuckle:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

Then im lucky to still have 001 after 13years


----------

